# Lady Gaga naked @ Vanity Fair January 2012 (5x)



## addi1305 (29 Nov. 2011)

​


----------



## Rolli (29 Nov. 2011)

:thx: dir für die Scans der Lady


----------



## maccore (29 Nov. 2011)

...nicht übel. Danke für die Scans!


----------



## Punisher (29 Nov. 2011)

scharf


----------



## raw420 (29 Nov. 2011)

Danke


----------



## finken14 (29 Nov. 2011)

Danke


----------



## robsen80 (29 Nov. 2011)

Danke


----------



## dinsky (29 Nov. 2011)

danke, vorallem für das erste foto...


----------



## Schnuller2 (29 Nov. 2011)

Danke Schön


----------



## Bargo (29 Nov. 2011)

weniger (Kleidung) ist wirklich mehr 

:thx:


----------



## Katzun (29 Nov. 2011)

das erste bild ist ja sowas von weit von der realität entfernt.....

danke für den rest


----------



## Cyrus1981 (29 Nov. 2011)

Thx


----------



## soccerstar (30 Nov. 2011)

Dank dir für die heissen scans von dem verrückten Huhn!


----------



## krawutz (30 Nov. 2011)

Hübsch, aber wo hört Fräulein Gaga auf und wo fängt Frau Photoshop an ?


----------



## Nielebock (30 Nov. 2011)

einfach klasse diese Lady Gaga danke


----------



## eddi (30 Nov. 2011)

Das erste Bild gefällt mir am besten - Lady Gaga nackt in Heels -> lecker


----------



## Storm_Animal (30 Nov. 2011)

Wird Zeit das sie mal Sinnvolles tut und sich für den PB nackich macht....


----------



## hastenichtgesehen (30 Nov. 2011)

hui


----------



## Cris12 (30 Nov. 2011)

Danke für die netten Pics


----------



## blauauge (1 Dez. 2011)

Dem Bildbearbeiter zitterten die Hände


----------



## _kAiN. (1 Dez. 2011)

thx


----------



## knappi (1 Dez. 2011)

Also mir gefällt auch das erste Bild am Besten ;-)
Die GAGA ist immer wieder für eine Überraschung gut.
Wann die wohl im Playboy auftaucht?

DANKE und Gruß
Knappi


----------



## sixkiller666 (4 Dez. 2011)

danke


----------



## teethmaker1 (4 Dez. 2011)

Auf jeden Fall gut in Szene gesetzt.Danke


----------



## stuftuf (4 Dez. 2011)

Hammer!!!!!!!


----------



## qwertz (7 Dez. 2011)

Der HAMMER die Frau ist echt der Wahnsinn.


----------



## MarkyMark (7 Dez. 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, irgendwie kann ich die nicht feiern, aber Danke für die Scans


----------



## romanderl (17 Juli 2012)

Sehr nett! Danke!


----------



## romanderl (21 Nov. 2012)

sie ist einfach zu heiß um war zu sein


----------



## seppo24 (22 Nov. 2012)

danke für die bilder :thumbup:


----------



## NoiseofMinority (23 Nov. 2012)

Das erste Foto ist einfach hammer. Vielen Dank dafür.


----------



## Knödelkocher (3 Dez. 2012)

Thx alot...


----------



## Celebpan (3 Dez. 2012)

Man muss sagen, Stil hat das ganze schon!


----------



## niceday1981 (3 Dez. 2012)

sehr schön - thanx


----------



## pidgin (9 Dez. 2012)

Danke für die Mühe!


----------



## supertoudy (10 Dez. 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Lady!


----------



## Gausi (10 Dez. 2012)

Top Körper die Lady


----------



## boy 2 (10 Dez. 2012)

Danke für Lady Gaga! Sexy!


----------



## SvenFTW (13 Dez. 2012)

top scan ... danke


----------



## Tankov (13 Dez. 2012)

super, vielen dank


----------



## betzefer (25 Dez. 2012)

Vielen Dank, sieht super aus die Frau!


----------



## dida85 (26 Dez. 2012)

Tolle Scans!


----------

